# joint replacement - index finger



## PattyAnn1006 (Aug 11, 2009)

I am taking a billing and coding class so I am totally new to the wonderful world of coding. A question arose tonight - how to code joint replacement of an index finger. The complete text reads as follows:

Mr. Rappaport has been diagnosed with severe osteoarthritis in the joints of his fingers. The physician performs a joint replacement of the index finger. What is the code?

No one in class can agree on it - if anyone can help, we would all appreciate it.

Thank you.


----------



## drsnpatil (Aug 12, 2009)

ICD code should be V43.69


----------



## Anna Weaver (Aug 12, 2009)

*joint replacement*



PattyAnn1006 said:


> I am taking a billing and coding class so I am totally new to the wonderful world of coding. A question arose tonight - how to code joint replacement of an index finger. The complete text reads as follows:
> 
> Mr. Rappaport has been diagnosed with severe osteoarthritis in the joints of his fingers. The physician performs a joint replacement of the index finger. What is the code?
> 
> ...



ICD-9 or CPT?


----------



## sward (Aug 17, 2009)

I work for a hand surgeon and this is a common procedure in our practice. The correct CPT code would be 26535 (arthroplasty interphalangeal joint; each joint). If the joint is replaced by a prosthetic implant it would be 26536.
Hope this is of some help. Good luck!

Sheila


----------



## kathydaniel (Mar 29, 2010)

UHC denied 26536 as unproven.  Has anyone had success getting this code paid?

Thanks!!!


----------

